# Help needed im new on here



## sacha (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi im Sacha, im 22.My doctor told me that i have ibs i have had symptoms for about 5 years now, but i also have symtoms of coliac disease, i had a private allergy test done which showed i was allergic to wheat and gluten so i cut that out of my diet but i am still not well, it helped me alot but i am in pain everyday, along with other symptoms.I have lost two jobs, one just recently because of having time off work due to being ill. I want to get back into work but dont know what the best types of jobs would be for me to do if any one has any suggestions that would be great. I am starting college then going to uni to do a teaching degree beacuse i love working with children, but i am getting frustrated because my stomach is effecting my daily life in a major way.My family dont understand what i am going through, they dont understand whats going on with me, my partner is great though he is my rock without him things would be so much harder. But i dont want to keep moaning to him that i am not well even though he says im not. He feels complety hopeless towards me and wishes he could do more for me. I would like a friend to talk to who knows what it is like to go through life with the problems that i have to face everyday, without feeling like i am moaning to them. I have tried all kinds of medication which dont help me, but i feel that the doctors dont really understand how i am feeling, unless they experience it them selves.Any suggestions, and friendly chat would be greatSacha x


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Don't look for jobs that would suit you- do whatever job you want to. I think that if you feel better about yourself your stomach will feel better. at least, that works for me.Well done on wanting to become a teacher- what a rewarding profession!What medications have you tried?Have you thought of hypnotherapy? There is a forum here dedicated to it, and its moderator Marilyn is an excellent source of knowledge on the subject!Nikki


----------



## sacha (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advice,I have tried all kinds of tablets i have lost count what they are called. At the mo im on some to have just before i eat to try and stop my stomach spasaming when food gets to it. The doctor suggested hypnotherapy to me but i wasnt that keen on the idea, i will look on the forums though.Are you working or studying and how old are you?xxx


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi sacha - I have two children about your age, and have spoken to Nikki too -







Not many folks are keen on hypnotherapy, as it does seem a bit out there, but like you, nothing was working for me - and I had IBS from before the time you were born - I got it just after my first was born - and on every med there was for many years and nothing worked. I wish I knew about the hypno when I was younger - look into it if you can. The CD hypno IBS program many have used on this site is from Cheshire England - and a few have done therapy with Mike Mahoney, the hypnotherapist, in person and always good reports, so worth looking into anyway. I could have saved myself a lot of pills, surgeries and aggro if I had done the hypno first - not for everyone - but if you get to the point where you cant stand it anymore, and you are all out of things to try - it can be a last resort. If you have any questions, do let us know - we are happy to help ya.. tara!


----------



## 20912 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Sacha, I am sorry to hear that you are going through such a rough time. I can definitely relate. Have your dr.s done all of the appropriate tests to rule out any other issues? Have they ever suggested a total elimination diet for you? I had a dr. suggest this to me once. It could help identify if there are any other food allergies or intolerances that may be triggering your symptoms. Also, have you tried any kind of exercise or relaxation techniques? I find that yoga can help me relax and also makes my entire body feel better and healthier. For a job have you ever though of tutoring children while you are going school? This may give you a more flexible schedule to work around.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Marilyn! xxI did the hypnotherapy that Marilyn is talking about and have spoken to Mike Mahoney in person- lovely pair. And it really works!I am studyng to be a nurse.


----------

